# Most accurate .22 rifle



## dusty123

Planning to buy a new .22 rifle, does anyone have any ideas on what is the most accurate in semi auto, bolt or lever action without breaking the bank?


----------



## knapper

The ruger 10/22 is about the best you can get and make mods when you have the money. Add a heavy barrel and other parts and it will shoot better than most. The other extreme is a target rifle that is expensive and heavy, with a much higher price tag.


----------



## bones44

Savage with the accutrigger. I own several and for the money they are phenomenal. Warranty and customer service have a great track record too.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

YUP!!!! ONLY THE BEST SAVAGE ACC/TRI BOLT ACTION--THAT DOESN'T BREAK THE BANK-------sb


----------



## Chet Punisher

Marlin 981T.


----------



## poe

I would prob go with the savage its pretty tough to go wronge. But I well also add that some of the most accurate 22lr's I have shot have been the old single shot coey's. It didnt seem to matter if they were used every day or if you had it behind the seat of the truck all winter you could pull it out go shoot gophers and they were still spot on every time.


----------



## youngdon

Chet Punisher said:


> Marlin 981T.


Welcome to the forum Chet punisher.


----------



## youngdon

poe said:


> I would prob go with the savage its pretty tough to go wronge. But I well also add that some of the most accurate 22lr's I have shot have been the old single shot coey's. It didnt seem to matter if they were used every day or if you had it behind the seat of the truck all winter you could pull it out go shoot gophers and they were still spot on every time.


coeys ??


----------



## On a call

Savage is a good way to go.


----------



## youngdon

I've heard real good things about the Anschutz and the cz rifles as well.. I think they are a little pricey though.


----------



## Chet Punisher

Hi Youngdon.


----------



## youngdon

Hi Chet, I hope you got the info you were looking for. If not let me know if i can help.
How is everything in the land of Don Quixote ?


----------



## poe

sorry its cooey Im a terible speller. I think almost every farmer around here has one. The are old single shots and a lot of them arepretty stiff and rusty but they still shoot like a dream.


----------



## Chet Punisher

What info was that? And West Michigan got a little dusting last night.


----------



## youngdon

Sorry I had a brain fart... I thought you were the OP on this thread for a minute.


----------



## singlesix

I have two friends that have Henry .22 lever actions and they are acurate. You can put a scope on them if you wish also. My buddy was hitting rabbits at 60-75 yds easy.


----------



## dusty123

Thanks, Bought a Marlin 795ss and love it. got a cheap tasco pronghorn 3-9x40 on it and its deadly


----------



## youngdon

That's like a magazine fed model 60 I believe. Good choice.


----------



## coyotehunter25

i have a savage 64f and love it


----------



## glenway

Most .22 rimfires will deliver good accuracy. Look at some of the older bolt actions made by Marlin or Mossberg, etc, when they used real walnut for everyday working guns. You can pick them up for $100 or so. If you are a bit handy, you can restore them without worry of devaluing them.

To squeeze the most accuracy from any of them, here are two suggestions:

1) Get lots of .22 ammo and shoot, shoot, shoot. Don't overlook standard velocity ammo, either. My personal choice has been Lapua Master L (the "L" is for large, as in bullet diameter.) Extremely accurate and I love the smell of the Eley primer compound. No matter what .22 I shoot, the Lapua ammo always shines at the bench.

2) Make sure to use a genuine .22 rimfire scope. Some people make the mistake of mounting a typical 1-inch tube scope made for high-power guns. The trouble is parallax, which is particularly noticeable at the shorter ranges a .22 is used. On the other hand, a .22 scope - and, not the kind with the tube diameter of a drinking straw - has the parallax (focal plane) set at distances of 50 yards or so. Scopes with adjustable parallax (AO - adjustable objective lens) are good, if you don't mind a little more expense and bulk.

My personal favorite is a Marlin 39A lever gun. It has the look and feel of Marlin's big bores, takes down easily, and is as accurate as any I have used.

Ditto on the Ruger 10/22. Relatively inexpensive, quick handling, semi-auto and can be as accurate as your wallet allows.


----------



## 84jeepj10

youngdon said:


> That's like a magazine fed model 60 I believe. Good choice.


The tube fed Marlin Model 60 was my first .22lr I owned. It would clover the same hole all day with a brick of Federal HP from Wally-World ($8/500rnd). I loved that rifle, best $80 (new) I ever spent.


----------



## youngdon

I have one still 84... It'll do the same. It'll outshoot a 10/22 and it never jams.


----------



## Richie1

POE , I have an old cooey single shot bolt , could pop a woodchuck at 50 -60 yds with a dog whistle , iron sights


----------



## DanielB

I've got just a stock 10/22 and have made shots on steel targets at out to 100 yards away it a laser for what I use it for


----------



## foxer

my Marlin 60 shoots very well once i found the ammo it likes. i would also highly recommend a Savage. if i were buying a rimfire again i would probably have gotten a 17HMR.


----------

